# Where can I buy cheap rolls of mesh?



## kemz000 (Mar 24, 2007)

I am after rolls of mesh for general t-shirt printing, Where can I purchase them "cheap" from?

thankyou


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

cheap mesh will cause issues if you start printing higher end images. Some aspects of the printing process jsut arent worth getting the cheapest price tag.

Nazdar
tubelight.com: The Leading Lights Site on the Net
Calibrated Screen Printing Supply - Home

many suppliers will carry various types of mesh.
a large list can be found on the Industry Links page of U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology

good luck


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not a screen printer, But have found when it comes to supplies and equipment you get what you pay for. If it sounds to good to be true it is. Good luck.... JB


----------



## dmtsf (Jan 21, 2010)

From the factory!!!
I'm the ebay seller with 300+ positive feebacks. We supply full range of counts mesh.

If you are after rolls of mesh. You can contact us (ebay: dmyunsong) and drop message to me.
Quality garantteed and competitive price (factory direct price).


----------

